# Any Phish Phans?



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm listening through my collection if Phish albums these past few days. They are so much fun !! I like them best on my work commute, good energy. Admittedly I'm not a fan of the longer songs (10+) minutes, but all in all I really enjoy them.

What's your favorite Phish album? Mohave you been to a live concert? 
Any suggestions for similar music? Not necessarily other jam bands per say, though feel free to include if they got the criteria. I'm really looking for more music with the funk elements, the humor.

I've heard positive reviews on String Cheese Incident, so I'll check them out soon. Prunus was promising but I just can't stand Les Claypool's voice so it was a no go.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Prunus? Are they like Primus?!

Heard of Phish, but not heard them...


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Dead has it all


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

dogen said:


> Prunus? Are they like Primus?!
> 
> Heard of Phish, but not heard them...


Hehe, yes exactly like Primus except for the typo!


----------

